# Überlagern 2er Bilder



## Waterstorm (29. Januar 2006)

Ich versuche gerade krampfhaft 2 Bilder zu überlagern. Aber mit einfach "überlagern" Ebeneneffekt wird das nicht wirklich etwas.
Hat jemand evtl. einen Lösungsansatz für mich.


danke,

lg


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Waterstorm.

Wie definierst du Überlagern? Sollen sie einfach nur verschmelzen? Soll die eine Person in das andere Bild retuschiert werden?

Vielleicht hast du ein kleines Beispiel. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Waterstorm (29. Januar 2006)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Waterstorm.
> 
> Wie definierst du Überlagern? Sollen sie einfach nur verschmelzen? Soll die eine Person in das andere Bild retuschiert werden?
> 
> ...



Naja das eine Bild sollte irgendwie in dem anderen Bild wieder zufinden sein. So zu sagen, reinretuschiert ja.


----------



## C4T (29. Januar 2006)

Hi,

diese Frage gab es schon desöfteren.
Schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials189412.html
Dazu gab es meines wissens auch schon ein Tutorial.
Kannst dort ja mal abchecken gehn 

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## roconline (29. Januar 2006)

*Hi waterstorm*

Es war sehr schwierig da was anständiges hinzubekommen... Da die Bilder nicht so gross sind!

Gruss


----------



## Waterstorm (29. Januar 2006)

Ich will kein Panorama Bild, eher eine Überlagerung. Also das eine Bild sol auf dem anderen Bild sein. Retuschiert eben an den Bg angepasst.


//edit
roconline *g* hast du gut gemacht aber das ist nicht was ich meine. Ich such euch mal ein Sample raus.


----------



## Duddle (29. Januar 2006)

Ich glaube zu wissen, was er will:

Ganz modisch war mal der Effekt bei Kinderfotografen (oder ist er es immer noch?), das Kind einmal frontal / normal zu schnappschussen und einmal im Profil.

Dann wurde ganz toll das Profilfoto ganz mystisch und leicht transparent links neben das Profilfoto gehauen und schon haben alle Großeltern "Oh" und "Ah" gesagt.


Oder?

Edit: Anhang = Quick and Dirty. Du hast es doch schon richtig gemacht. Schneide Person 1 aus, füge sie in Bild 2 ein und setz die Transparenz runter. Mehr ist es nicht.
Nur deine beiden Ausgangsbilder sind sehr bescheiden, darum wird es schwierig, das wirklich toll wirken zu lassen.

Duddle


----------



## Waterstorm (29. Januar 2006)

So hab mal was probiert, aber sieht halt bescheiden aus :/


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Januar 2006)

Probiere es doch mal mit einer geschickten Mischung von Masken und reduzierter Deckkraft der jeweiligen Ebenen.

Hier ein schnelles Beispiel:


----------



## Waterstorm (29. Januar 2006)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probiere es doch mal mit einer geschickten Mischung von Masken und reduzierter Deckkraft der jeweiligen Ebenen.
> 
> Hier ein schnelles Beispiel:




Könntest du evtl. ein detailiertere Beschreibung/Erklärung abgeben und evtl. die psd hochladen deines Sample´s?


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Januar 2006)

Sorry, die *.psd habe ich schon gelöscht, aber hier etwas detaillierter:


Photos übereinander positionieren
Die Deckkraft des oberen Photos (hier der junge Mann) beliebig verringern
Dieser Ebene eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen
Nun mit einem weichen, schwarzen Pinsel (evtl. auch die Deckkraft verringern) die überflüssigen Teile des Photos entfernen. Weiterhin darauf achten, dass die Maske aktiv ist (Klick auf die Maske in der Ebenenpalette).


----------



## Waterstorm (30. Januar 2006)

Danke soweit meiner erster Versuch -> Siehe Anhang


----------

